# Pics of Marble's Knives?



## 2muchgun (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## 2muchgun (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## 2muchgun (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

2muchgun said:


> View attachment 365997


oh my gosh, that's not for chopping kindling is it? lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2muchgun (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope. That’s what this one is for:


----------



## 2muchgun (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

2muchgun said:


> View attachment 365997


That's one sweet chopper!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

2muchgun said:


> View attachment 365963


Nice collection. All you need is a Marbles compass.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

2muchgun,

It appears that you like to collect some good ole time gear. I like it!


----------



## hunter7 (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are a couple I picked up 10 years ago. 


View attachment 373553


----------



## hunter7 (Apr 16, 2010)

Here they are flipped over.

View attachment 373555


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just picked up a woodcraft 1916 stacked leather handle. I was told it's a 1915 model woodcraft because of the crosshatch jimping Bought it at a gun show with original sheath got lucky and paid only $60 bucks. It's my favorite new knife.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

mjh4 said:


> Just picked up a woodcraft 1916 stacked leather handle. I was told it's a 1915 model woodcraft because of the crosshatch jimping Bought it at a gun show with original sheath got lucky and paid only $60 bucks. It's my favorite new knife.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Does it have "PAT'D 1916 U.S.A." stamped on the blade in front of the guard?


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

No,it just says marbles Gladstone mi. U.S.A. The other side just says pat. Pend. It's before the 1916 PAT'D U.S.A. Version ( I have 2 of the 1916's ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

